

Texting is the future - bobf
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/18/technology/18drill.html

======
Kalq
I'm 19 and I got my first cell phone last year. I never expected to text much,
and in the beginning I didn't. However over time I've been using it more and
more to the point where I have entire conversations via texting. The
simplicity is ridiculous. It's like instant messaging, but anywhere. In
addition far more people have a phone capable of SMS than they have an MSN/AIM
(or equivalent) account.

~~~
bobf
This is especially true internationally from my understanding.

------
bobf
As per the article, 13-17 year olds are using more than twice as many texts
per month (~3300/mo) as 18-24 year olds (~1600/mo). After seeing the recent
surge in email-based startups, where are all the startups focusing on SMS?

